# Joey's special oak/skateboard tamper and portafilter handles



## PPapa

I thought I'll share some of the photos of the new oak/skateboard tamper and portafilter handles, custom made by @joey24dirt. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## MildredM

Absolutely stunning, they really are. What a talented Joey


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> I thought I'll share some of the photos of the new oak/skateboard tamper and portafilter handles, custom made by @joey24dirt. Absolutely amazing!


Amazing photos mate thank you very much for taking them. Makes all the hard work worthwhile seeing these and other photos of the bits I've made


----------



## KTD

Awesome, how does it look on the machine?


----------



## John Yossarian

Piece of art!

Joey you made me wonder which one is more difficult. Turning a piece of wood in such a cheerful coffee accessory or taking the pictures







.

Hats down to you indeed!


----------



## Jony

Ohh christ on a bleddy bike,haha


----------



## joey24dirt

John Yossarian said:


> Piece of art!
> 
> Joey you made me wonder which one is more difficult. Turning a piece of wood in such a cheerful coffee accessory or taking the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hats down to you indeed!


I'm yet to decide which is harder out of the base or the handle. The base has to be exact otherwise it screws the job up. Also hand feeding, no automation here on my 1950's Boxford


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> Ohh christ on a bleddy bike,haha


If you have a motta base I have a few handles made to match them. Could sort you something out


----------



## spoxehub

They're awesome.

NEED.


----------



## Jony

I actually do have a Motta haha



joey24dirt said:


> If you have a motta base I have a few handles made to match them. Could sort you something out


----------



## joey24dirt

spoxehub said:


> They're awesome.
> 
> NEED.


I'll be making one for my Oscar


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Fantastic mate!


----------



## PPapa

KTD said:


> Awesome, how does it look on the machine?


Looks good!


----------



## Stanic

classy!


----------



## 4515

The oak bits at the end really finish it off - they look great


----------



## joey24dirt

Wow they look so good together. Shame they arrived separately haha


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> Wow they look so good together. Shame they arrived separately haha


Nah, made my day twice instead!


----------



## J_Fo

See you've been branching out @joey24dirt


----------



## cloughy

They look freakin awesome, nice work!


----------



## Benreade

Nice bespoke finish


----------



## joey24dirt

How strange..... I've actually just made this for that middle finger


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> How strange..... I've actually just made this for that middle finger


This doesn't fit well !!! with your current noterietery on the forum............... Chuckle Chuckle...

Jon.


----------



## eagerlearner

Wow Joey, you're very talented those look incredible. Yesterday I was happy with my Ec152 Delonghi portafilter, today I want these


----------



## joey24dirt

eagerlearner said:


> Wow Joey, you're very talented those look incredible. Yesterday I was happy with my Ec152 Delonghi portafilter, today I want these


I've included one in the DTP sale. It's only got a little slither of board though so it's a little quirky. Happy to sort one in the future should you need one.


----------



## eagerlearner

It's so creative! Ooo I'm very excited. I've been looking at the Set Up board, already envisioning what my new space will look like once the DTP is here to replace the Delonghi.

I love wood, we've got some ideas for an extended kitchen counter which we bought 6weeks ago, can't wait.


----------



## joey24dirt

eagerlearner said:


> It's so creative! Ooo I'm very excited. I've been looking at the Set Up board, already envisioning what my new space will look like once the DTP is here to replace the Delonghi.
> 
> I love wood, we've got some ideas for an extended kitchen counter which we bought 6weeks ago, can't wait.


Shouldn't be too long. Just sorting the postage now but the website has crashed lol


----------



## xpresso

eagerlearner said:


> It's so creative! Ooo I'm very excited. I've been looking at the Set Up board, already envisioning what my new space will look like once the DTP is here to replace the Delonghi.
> 
> I love wood, we've got some ideas for an extended kitchen counter which we bought 6weeks ago, can't wait.


Get hold of some bloody old pallets















....... What'd you say Joey ?.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Get hold of some bloody old pallets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... What'd you say Joey ?.
> 
> Jon.


Yeah definitely. My bathroom units are pallets and scaff boards


----------



## joey24dirt

I've had a request from a friend for some upgraded handles for his sons coffee shop. He runs a La Marzocco machine so I'm wondering if any of you kind folk could measure up the portafliter handle and thread size as I won't have the old one to copy.

Also a tamper handle. Has anyone seen one of these before?










I'm guessing motta or similar, if so I have dimensions (hopefully)

Thanks


----------



## joey24dirt

Finally made one for myself!










It's not finished yet. This is just a test fit ?

Probably go for danish oil as usual. Experimenting with a few grooves down the bottom end, which I think I like. Super comfortable grip also.

I still need to know what thread is on a la marzocco if anyone knows. This one is M10 but I'm not confident the LM will be the same.

**edit**

Quick google search and the answer is M12 lol.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Trippy and groovey man 

Looks great


----------



## joey24dirt

It's been oiled and much better. I've got another the same in the lathe almost done. M10 thread so will fit most things if anyone is interested? Actually I'll have to add in for sale thread won't I?


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> M10 thread so will fit most things if anyone is interested?


afaik most of the "pro" portafilters use M12


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> afaik most of the "pro" portafilters use M12


I guess I'm keeping it then haha. I can stick it on the spouted head I've got. Not that it gets used much


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I guess I'm keeping it then haha. I can stick it on the spouted head I've got. Not that it gets used much


At least it'll be a pretty ornament.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> At least it'll be a pretty ornament.


That's what I was thinking dude. I need to make a @xpresso style portafilter holder now


----------



## xpresso

Somebody Rang ?







.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> That's what I was thinking dude. I need to make a @xpresso style portafilter holder now


One hung either side of a skateboard truck?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> One hung either side of a skateboard truck?


Oosh don't talk about things hanging this weekend


----------



## joey24dirt

And then there was two.....


----------



## salty

joey24dirt said:


> And then there was two.....


Awesome


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Oosh don't talk about things hanging this weekend


I thought you'd gotten over the limp some time back, it's been hanging around a while then







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> I thought you'd gotten over the limp some time back, it's been hanging around a while then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


I still have the limp. The joys of a botched procedure


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> I still have the limp. The joys of a botched procedure


Jeez Joey24 - That said you'd have a problem getting me there in the first place. I'd rather attempt to paraglide from the top of Redcar's sea front 'Folly'.

Jon.


----------



## Dex

Those are very smart. Great work.


----------



## Mono749

how do i get hold of sum


----------



## joey24dirt

Mono749 said:


> how do i get hold of sum


You send me a message lol


----------



## joey24dirt

Just going to drop this here 




























Right I'm off to see to my poorly kids  no sleep tonight I think.


----------



## martinierius

joey24dirt said:


> Just going to drop this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm off to see to my poorly kids  no sleep tonight I think.


Looks amazing!


----------



## MildredM

Stunning, absolutely stunning


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Just going to drop this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm off to see to my poorly kids  no sleep tonight I think.


Every time I think I see the best tamper you can do you pull another one off the lathe!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Every time I think I see the best tamper you can do you pull another one off the lathe!


Thanks very much. It was so good to see this thing come to life. Definitely not getting away from this being recycled skateboards


----------



## mmmatron

The video you posted on insta really shows up how stunning this looks, amazing work Joey!


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> The video you posted on insta really shows up how stunning this looks, amazing work Joey!


Thanks Kate. We still need to arrange a meet to sort yours out


----------



## mmmatron

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks Kate. We still need to arrange a meet to sort yours out


Oh yeah we do! It's been crazy busy, the wee one has a better social life than me now 

I'll pop over your way after Christmas.


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> Oh yeah we do! It's been crazy busy, the wee one has a better social life than me now
> 
> I'll pop over your way after Christmas.


Ha tell me about it.


----------

